# World Of Warcraft Lag



## Hazmat (Apr 30, 2007)

Hello I would like to see if anyone has any recommendations on how to solve my problem.

I have been having problems with my latency in wow lately. I can't stay connected because of high lag problems inside karazhan and other instances. I have been told by blizzard that its my internet connection and firewall and etc. I have tried opening ports on my firewall and router to no luck. My computer Specs are the following:

Intel Celeron D 3.2Ghz Processor
1528MB Of RaM
GeForce MX 4000 Video Card.

I have a strong feeling it is my video card not being able to handle all whats going on in-game. I am directly connected to my router via Ethernet Cable so that rules out my internet problem  Anyone have any information on what could be causing this? I still think its my video card but I have no idea ( thats why I'm posting on here to see if anyone thinks the same  ). Anyone with information will greatly help. Thanks


----------



## Hazmat (Apr 30, 2007)

Anyone Have Any Information on whats going on?


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

What is the lag like? Is the animation going slow?? Does it seem like it's internet related, like is communication delayed? Or does it seem like it's computer related, ie your game is slowed/stopped.


----------



## Hazmat (Apr 30, 2007)

JMarch123 said:


> What is the lag like? Is the animation going slow?? Does it seem like it's internet related, like is communication delayed? Or does it seem like it's computer related, ie your game is slowed/stopped.


Well it pretty much goes like this. When doing a pull inside karazhan everything slows my latency goes up and it takes forever for me to do anything. The gameplay is VERY delayed and soon after that I disconnect from the game.


----------



## JMarch123 (Dec 15, 2006)

What router are you using?


----------



## Hazmat (Apr 30, 2007)

I just figured out what has been causing the problem the whole time. It was my anti-virus software ( Mcafee Privacy Suit ) and Have uninstalled it and fixed everything. Have moved on to a better anti virus software and everything is fine. Thanks for the responses and help


----------

